# microphone problem compaq presario c700



## bbubai (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am a new one in this forum, this is my first post.First I want to wish every one happy christmas and happy new year.

Problem :
I have compaq presario 773TU laptop, windows xp installed in my pc. In my laptop inbuild microphone is not working and also if I use external microphone (which comes with headphone) this external microphone is also not working.

While doing voice chat I am able to listen voice from other end but they are not able to hear me. 



Please help me to come out from this problem.


----------



## Joze (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

Have you tested your microphones in something simple, such as Sound Recorder (Start > programs > accessories > entertainment > Sound Recorder) to see if it will record your voice in there? Also, which voice application are you attempting to use? It may be a setting in that program.

Let us know the results.


----------



## bbubai (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello Dear,

Thanks for ur reply, yes I have already tested the Laptop's inbuild microphone and external microphone through (Start > programs > accessories > entertainment > Sound Recorder), Sound Recorder not able to record voice in both of the cases. 

I am trying to make a voice chat with my friends through internet, they can hear my voice but I am not able to listen their voice.

Thanks,






Joze said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you tested your microphones in something simple, such as Sound Recorder (Start > programs > accessories > entertainment > Sound Recorder) to see if it will record your voice in there? Also, which voice application are you attempting to use? It may be a setting in that program.
> 
> Let us know the results.


----------



## bbubai (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello,

I have update the OS in my laptop from XP to Windows 7, but still both the inbuild and external microphone is not working.

Please help me to slove this problem.

Thanks,




bbubai said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> Thanks for ur reply, yes I have already tested the Laptop's inbuild microphone and external microphone through (Start > programs > accessories > entertainment > Sound Recorder), Sound Recorder not able to record voice in both of the cases.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a driver or setup issue. 

In any case, your information is conflicting. You keep saying the microphones don't work, but then you said "they can hear my voice". If they can hear you, the mic is working...regardless of whatever tests you have done.


----------

